# Ptsb what are the rules for getting back your tracker



## Jacqueline (30 Jul 2015)

Im reviewing my letter of offer. I called the bank and asked if i was in the redress bucket but they said no so now im very unsure of what exactly you need in your mortgage detail to qualify. 
In our european standardisation sheet it says 5 year fixed and after your mortgage will roll onto a tracker mortgage.  However we broke this fixed rate 1 year after taking out the mortgage but were never offered a tracker rate

Confused...


----------



## Ashejhm (11 Aug 2015)

We took ours out in 2007 and broke out in 2009 from a fixed rate to svr and paid no penalty. I've phoned the redress section this morning and they said we didn't have a tracker option on our mortgage when the fixed rate was up we had the option of another fixed rate or svr we never received any further correspondence from PTSB.


----------



## George 07 (19 Aug 2015)

Ashejhm said:


> We took ours out in 2007 and broke out in 2009 from a fixed rate to svr and paid no penalty. I've phoned the redress section this morning and they said we didn't have a tracker option on our mortgage when the fixed rate was up we had the option of another fixed rate or svr we never received any further correspondence from PTSB.


Hi my case is the exact as yours


----------



## Ashejhm (26 Aug 2015)

George 07 said:


> Hi my case is the exact as yours


Don't think we'll get any redress from PTSB


----------

